# Installed 18" LTZ wheels on my 1Lt, now have error message !!



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

I bought 4 LTZ 18" wheels and tires, seller said tpms sensors were already installed, now I have a code flashing saying
"Service Tire Monitor System" do I really have to take it in ?, I'll check the owners manual to see if there is something I can do.
before :









During:

















After:

















Thank for any tips on clearing the code


----------



## YeeYee (May 16, 2014)

Does it read 0psi on all 4 tires? I had the same error message when I did the same swap, but mine didn't come with sensors.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Just because the sensors were installed doesn't mean they were activated. You can take it to the dealer and have them reset the message or buy this and do it yourself Amazon.com: Kent-Moore EL-50448 TPMS Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor Activation Tool: Automotive

Dealer may do it for free but usually not.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks, just read the procedure in the manual, it seems you need that relearn tool to complete the process ! I will call the dealer to see if they'll do it, hopefully they won't rape me for doing it.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You can call around as well. Most tire shops can do it and may be cheaper to do it that way. Also I'm pretty sure if you put the tires at about 40 psi start the relearn and deflate the tires it activates the sensor and the car reads it. Go all around then once done reset tires to desired pressure. Worth a shot... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> You can call around as well. Most tire shops can do it and may be cheaper to do it that way. Also I'm pretty sure if you put the tires at about 40 psi start the relearn and deflate the tires it activates the sensor and the car reads it. Go all around then once done reset tires to desired pressure. Worth a shot...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



That only works on the 2011s and early 2012s I know fot a fact I tried it with my 13 with no success


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

bloberg19 said:


> That only works on the 2011s and early 2012s I know fot a fact I tried it with my 13 with no success


True statement


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

So..... I called the dealership where I bought the cruze last week and pressed 1 for service.
got connected to Pam and explained my situation, she said it's Friday afternoon, and we are really slammed, but to stop in and they would see what they could do for me, so I drive the 35 minutes to Danbury ( I had to pick up a part for my Harley anyway, which is just down the street) and the overhead door to the service bay opens up like magic, and it drive right in.
i can see everyone is busy, and, every lift has a vehicle on it. I walk up to one of the service writers and explain about the wheels, I can tell he's a little reluctant, because I don't have an appointment.
he starts saying, how do you know the tpms were installed in your new tires ? I replied, because the seller on eBay told me they did. He says we're really busy, and it's possible your new wheels and tires might not have the sensors and that means your speedometer won't work and your air pressure monitor will be off. But why don't you have a seat in our waiting room, and I'll see what we can do.
10 minutes later, he comes and finds me and says "your all set,we did the relearning procedure and everything works" he hands me the key and says "No charge" I just about passed out !!!
Kudos to Ingersoll Auto in Danbury, CT. That's what I call customer service, everything works as it should. I just have one more question, 
What am I supposed to do with these ?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Keep them and put snow tires on them!!!! You won't regret it! Plus if you bend/crack your new rims which is highly likely on potholes you'll have throw back rims for temp use!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Can I ask what you paid for the LTZ rims. You could always sell the 16's on here. Tons of people want them for the reason I posted prior. Sorry for double post.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Can I ask what you paid for the LTZ rims. You could always sell the 16's on here. Tons of people want them for the reason I posted prior. Sorry for double post.


They were the ones he posted here, but I guess he got no takers, so he put them on eBay.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...0954-oem-set-18-hyper-silver-finish-rims.html

He had the one rim with the road rash either fixed or replaced, because I couldn't see any damage besides one nick that he had told me about on the eBay ad.
I think I'll take your advice and put snow tires on the 16" rims, and just switch them over when the time comes.
Thanks for everyone's suggestions and for taking the time to help a noob.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ah that's right. Didn't think the guy was legit as he was a one poster and didn't respond. More than I was willing to pay.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Another Cruze from CT... How much you want for the 16"??? I might be interested..

Glad everything worked out fine with your dealership..!!


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

SportBilly said:


> Another Cruze from CT... How much you want for the 16"??? I might be interested..
> 
> Glad everything worked out fine with your dealership..!!


thanks for the offer, SportBilly, but I'm leaning toward keeping them and using them as my winter wheels and tires. Where in CT are you ?


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

ct xr rider said:


> thanks for the offer, SportBilly, but I'm leaning toward keeping them and using them as my winter wheels and tires. Where in CT are you ?


I'm in the CT area too. I agree with the statement of Ingersoll auto of Danbury being an excellent dealership. I have been having my wheels recalibrated every time I switch from winter wheels and tires to summer and vice versa. And I have yet to pay a penny for the service. Truly a superior dealership. Oh and I would not be surprised if I have bumped into you at HD of Danbury as well. I'm there very often lol.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in New Haven area but bought the car from Wallingford.. We should meet up one day..!!!


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

SportBilly said:


> I'm in New Haven area but bought the car from Wallingford.. We should meet up one day..!!!


That would be sweet to have a mini cruze meet. Finally glad to see that there are some people in the CT area willing to do one!
Lets make it happen!!!


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope soon.. I might trade mine soon tho...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

SportBilly said:


> Hope soon.. I might trade mine soon tho...


Trade in your Cruze? For what?


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking into a new eco or something bigger but I don't have many options since they don't make manual cars any more. Was thinking of the wrx but it's out of my price range.


----------

